# Art/Object Issues > Rigging >  lift table recommendations

## lostrand

Hello out there.

Though we have no interest in getting rid of our beloved Handy Hoister, we are looking to get a hydraulic lift table/cart with roughly the same deck size (~24" x 36") to use primarily for lifting heavy sculptures.  I am soliciting recommendations- pros and cons of various models that are in use.  

Thanks in advance,
Laura

----------

